# Bump this thread if your stoned !!!!!!!



## trillions of atoms (Mar 6, 2008)

the official, unofficial stoned thread......


BUMP!


----------



## Melissa (Mar 6, 2008)

bump!!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 6, 2008)

mbup


----------



## godtea (Mar 6, 2008)

Why did I come here ?


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 6, 2008)

bump...

Smoking Re-fry (Re-rolled Roaches)


----------



## Rambler (Mar 6, 2008)

hmmmmm thats good tweed!


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 6, 2008)

This isnt my grow journal :stoned:


----------



## AlienBait (Mar 7, 2008)

:bump: :bump: :bump: 

:48:

 :banana:​


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 7, 2008)

:lama:




forgot what iwas going to type.......


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 7, 2008)

WAIT!!!!!!

......is this a distraction tactic for that other thread you started  


:bong1:

:fly::fly::fly:


----------



## berserker (Mar 7, 2008)

Bump.bumpedy,bump,bump


----------



## peruvian skunk (Mar 7, 2008)

hold on


----------



## peruvian skunk (Mar 7, 2008)

bump... bump bump


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 7, 2008)

morning wake n bake *BUMP!*




:holysheep:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Mar 7, 2008)

:bump:


----------



## dmack (Mar 7, 2008)

:holysheep::bump::bump::bump::bump::bump::holysheep:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 7, 2008)

i gotta bump dis thread* AGIAN,* and go to the white house_*,* *AGIAN....*_to meet the president....AGIAN.





*she taste ....like .....ciggerates!*


BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 7, 2008)

:bump: :stoned: :fly: i got into my cure jar again Lt. Dan ice cream. Ice cream Lt. Dan.


----------



## Bonk (Mar 9, 2008)

1BUmp 2BUMP 3BUMP 4BUMP 5BUMP 6BUMP 7bump 8BUMP


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 9, 2008)

wake n bake BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Canna Man (Mar 9, 2008)

bump


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Mar 9, 2008)

:bump:


----------



## Canna Man (Mar 9, 2008)

C:\Users\Cole\Pictures\100_0276.jpg


----------



## Bonk (Mar 9, 2008)

BUmP


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 12, 2008)

:bump: :bump: :bump:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 13, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Mar 13, 2008)

Wahoooo weeeeee!


----------



## Old Toby (Mar 13, 2008)

Bump, crash, bang, wallop!


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 13, 2008)

bumpity bump


----------



## octobong007 (Mar 13, 2008)

i've been trying to find my keyboard so i can bump, if anyone sees it please let me know so i can post too.  1 bump 2 bump 3 bump floor


----------



## Old Toby (Mar 13, 2008)

octobong007 said:
			
		

> i've been trying to find my keyboard so i can bump, if anyone sees it please let me know so i can post too.




You sure it hasnt fallen under the sofa dude?!


----------



## godtea (Mar 13, 2008)

Finished work, adjusted attitude and now for a beer


----------



## ishnish (Jun 20, 2008)

BumpbumP!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 20, 2008)

:bump:


----------



## BlipBlip!! (Jun 20, 2008)

:bong: :bump: :banana:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 20, 2008)

me!

dang i am bored with no one to chat with.


----------



## BlipBlip!! (Jun 20, 2008)

Round 2! LoL!


----------



## gmo (Jun 20, 2008)

Bump!!! 

Just got off work, today was my friday so right now I get to :ccc:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 20, 2008)

*BUMP!!!!!!!!*


----------



## GeezerBudd (Jun 20, 2008)

Huh????????????What??????????????


----------



## GeezerBudd (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh okay........

BUMP


Gb


----------



## Roken (Jun 20, 2008)

NiCe,
         Smoking many great varieties right now.  First jar is of Sour Og, it was sour diesel by og kush, this herb just knocks you out in a couple tokes!
Second jar here is of L.A Confidential, what a great strain this is, i reccomend everyone grow this spectacular plant, just covers itself in trichomes!!
The third jar here is of B.S.E, a great long beach strain with a lovely taste and smell, the kind of smoke that just hits your eyes and your head instantly.  The B.S.E genetics are a O.G kush that has been backcrossed 3 times to achive the best of the true genetics, then this female was pollinated by a fiya kush male, a rare kush thats the cream of the crop if you can even get it.  Also have a small jar of Blue cheese which of course is Skunk#1 or cheese, crossed with blueberry, what a great taste this smoke has, and a great up and clear high that just makes you want to laugh.  I love smoking a bowl of all different kinds while i chill out and surf this web,  and why not if you have 10 strains, smoke 'em and enjoy them!!  Peace and Love!!!!!!!!!
Roken.


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 21, 2008)

:joint:  Feeling Much Better Now........


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 21, 2008)

i lost my stash bump.....


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 21, 2008)

found my stash- stoned *BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BlipBlip!! (Jun 21, 2008)

:bong: BUMP :bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 21, 2008)

:48:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 21, 2008)

another *bump!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 21, 2008)

LOL another *STONED *bump!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 21, 2008)

:bump:  :bump:   :bump:


----------



## karmacat (Jun 21, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## GreenThumbBlackFinger (Jun 21, 2008)

ahhh it feels so good to be able to bump this thread


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 21, 2008)

another many bongrips later-


*BUMPITY BUMP*!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 21, 2008)

bump bump bump


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 21, 2008)

does twisted count???????????????????


bump

03:25hrs


----------



## ishnish (Jun 21, 2008)

BUMP!!
stuck on my *** im so high!!


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 21, 2008)

looks like im bumpin tonight


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 22, 2008)

twisted counts!


wake n bake sunday* BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BlipBlip!! (Jun 22, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> twisted counts!
> 
> 
> wake n bake sunday* BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!*



:yeahthat:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 22, 2008)

just a second...:bong1: ....:bong1: .....:bong1: ....okay Im :fly: ..:banana: 



:bump: :bump: :bump: :bump:


KEEP M GREEN


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 22, 2008)

Roken said:
			
		

> NiCe,
> Smoking many great varieties right now. First jar is of Sour Og, it was sour diesel by og kush, this herb just knocks you out in a couple tokes!
> Second jar here is of L.A Confidential, what a great strain this is, i reccomend everyone grow this spectacular plant, just covers itself in trichomes!!
> The third jar here is of B.S.E, a great long beach strain with a lovely taste and smell, the kind of smoke that just hits your eyes and your head instantly. The B.S.E genetics are a O.G kush that has been backcrossed 3 times to achive the best of the true genetics, then this female was pollinated by a fiya kush male, a rare kush thats the cream of the crop if you can even get it. Also have a small jar of Blue cheese which of course is Skunk#1 or cheese, crossed with blueberry, what a great taste this smoke has, and a great up and clear high that just makes you want to laugh. I love smoking a bowl of all different kinds while i chill out and surf this web, and why not if you have 10 strains, smoke 'em and enjoy them!! Peace and Love!!!!!!!!!
> Roken.


 

I dont see any jars....:hairpull:


----------



## eskodaboss (Jun 22, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> wake n bake BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


bump


----------



## SativaWeed (Jun 22, 2008)

bumpbumpbumpbuhbumpa- I- feel - free - bumpbumpbuhbumpa - I - feel - free - bumpbumpbuhbumpa - I - feel - free - mmmmmmmMMMMmmmmm-mm-mmmm BUMPBUMPBUMPBAHBUMPA!!!!!


----------



## eskodaboss (Jun 23, 2008)

bump


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 23, 2008)

Bump Bump :stoned:


----------



## DomsChron (Jun 23, 2008)

BIIIIIIIGGGGG bump HAHAHAHAHA ahaaHAHA! So baked I forgot my new pics in my update in my grow journal today and I had to edit my post LOL!!


----------



## tcbud (Jun 23, 2008)

k...stoned:holysheep:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 23, 2008)

yet another wake n bake *bump*


----------



## BlipBlip!! (Jun 23, 2008)

B_u_m_p !


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 23, 2008)

Bump the bump


----------



## BlipBlip!! (Jun 23, 2008)

BUMP.  Little smoke before bed, mmm.


----------



## Pnw-cronic (Jun 24, 2008)

:bump: :bump: :bump: :bump: :ccc: :yay: :banana: 




                              :spit:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 24, 2008)

:bump: :bong1: :stoned: :bump:  :bong1: :stoned: :bump:


----------



## SativaWeed (Jun 24, 2008)

:bump: :bolt: :ccc: :stoned: :woohoo: :watchplant: :fly: :rofl:


----------



## karmacat (Jun 24, 2008)

BUMP BUMP BUMP


----------



## SativaWeed (Jun 24, 2008)

bump


----------



## Sebstarr (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah, im REALLLY HIGH BUMPING if ya get ma vibeeee...

Aha


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 24, 2008)

...still bumpin..


----------



## BlipBlip!! (Jun 24, 2008)

bump............................:bolt:


----------



## woodymanz (Jun 24, 2008)

*bump*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 24, 2008)

kinda


----------



## karmacat (Jun 25, 2008)

*BUMP*


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 25, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jun 25, 2008)

bump bump bump...dot dot dot


----------



## BlipBlip!! (Jun 25, 2008)

Ahhh, just got home from work.... and BUMP!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 25, 2008)

*looks like a bunch a dang Martians speakin in secret code  :hubba:*

:bump:  :bump:  :bump:


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 25, 2008)

OOOO!  I'm going to BUMP this while I mow my lawn.  :ccc:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 25, 2008)

moi


----------



## SativaWeed (Jun 25, 2008)

te' bump


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 26, 2008)

and i am bored outta my mind


----------



## bizquick (Jun 26, 2008)

hehe bump


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 26, 2008)

Bump


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 26, 2008)

*BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 26, 2008)

*I might have to make some brownies now that the harvest is in :hubba:*

:bump:


----------



## Pnw-cronic (Jun 26, 2008)

bumpite Bump Bump


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 26, 2008)

*Speakin of them dang Martians, did you notice that SM was the 1st to bring them to scrutiny???  Also, did anyone else think that shape shifting avatar of Hers was a bit odd :hubba:

Oh yeah, I'm a crispy critter, way way way :stoned:*


----------



## Mutt (Jun 26, 2008)

:bong2: bump :fly:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 26, 2008)

Bong Bump!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## karmacat (Jun 27, 2008)

Bump


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 27, 2008)

bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 27, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 27, 2008)

and _*ANOTHER*_......


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 27, 2008)

*headin over to Thunder Bay to get some stogies*  :hubba:

:bump:


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 27, 2008)

I is a wee bit pisssshed right now. Smokin Sweet Purple, been neckin a few ice cold long necks and listening to Peter Tosh "Mystic Man" ... Life is good

Here's to you MP :ccc:


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 1, 2008)

:bump::bump:bump: :bong2:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 1, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## BlipBlip!! (Jul 1, 2008)

Bump! just getting up after a massive Canada day party... bump again, and again!


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 1, 2008)

oh yeah


bump​


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 1, 2008)

*:bump:   :bong:  :bump:*


----------



## SativaWeed (Jul 1, 2008)

:fid: :fid: :fid: :fid:    :bump:


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 1, 2008)

:bump::bong2::stoned:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 1, 2008)

*bump!*


----------



## juicebox (Jul 1, 2008)

:fly: BUMPPP...:fly:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 1, 2008)

so StOnEd 

:bump: :bump: :bump: :bump: :bump: :bump:


----------



## IRISH (Jul 1, 2008)

:bump: :bong: :bump: :huh: ...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey everyone.    This ones for you!


----------



## dannyt70 (Jul 1, 2008)

bizzump


----------



## matt420lane (Jul 2, 2008)

BOY THERE IS A LOT OF BUMPING GOIN ON AROUND HERE!!!...:rant:


----------



## karmacat (Jul 2, 2008)

And once again I find myself here. BUMP


----------



## buddog (Jul 2, 2008)

say what


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 3, 2008)

Double

Bump

​


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Jul 3, 2008)

:bump: :bump: :bump: 


gotta get going!


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jul 3, 2008)

One joint down.

...three more to go. 




Then off to build a koi pond in the Northern Californian Sunshine!

...wish the fires would stop though...


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Jul 3, 2008)

I had to have 2 this morning!
and  I thought I was smoking crap!


----------



## Larnek (Jul 3, 2008)

Got a speeding ticket and missed a class deadline for some work so I after I got home I can definitely give this thread some bumpin!:lama: :fly: :bong2: :bump: :bump:


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 3, 2008)

:woohoo: :bump: :bump: :bump: :bump: :fly:


----------



## BlipBlip!! (Jul 3, 2008)

:yeahthat:


----------



## SativaWeed (Jul 3, 2008)

:bump:


----------



## BlipBlip!! (Jul 5, 2008)

1:15 and I just got in from the bar after a long days work and now it's time to......  :bump: :bong1: :fly:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2008)

me...buying random crap on ebay again..sigh.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jul 5, 2008)

Woke up to message telling me my brother and his wife just had a baby daughter ... having a celebratory smoke right now :ccc:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 5, 2008)

Congrats Rbh


----------



## karmacat (Jul 5, 2008)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Woke up to message telling me my brother and his wife just had a baby daughter ... having a celebratory smoke right now :ccc:



I'll have one myself for that :bong2: And all the best too them :aok:


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 5, 2008)

Know known as Unkie RBH


----------



## karmacat (Jul 5, 2008)

*BUMPY Bump*


----------



## BlipBlip!! (Jul 5, 2008)

BUMP! Slept in too long need to go get outside now! Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 5, 2008)

:bump: this one deserves a second :bump: cause im still :stoned:


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 6, 2008)

:bump::bump: mang am i the only one around here whos smoking


----------



## BlipBlip!! (Jul 6, 2008)

:bong2: Sunday wake and bake ftw!


----------



## karmacat (Jul 6, 2008)

Sunday,about to go to bed. :bongin:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 6, 2008)

:bump:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 6, 2008)

*:wake n bake bump: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



now another bump for old times sake!


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 6, 2008)

:bump: its almost that time gang.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 6, 2008)

*almost 420 :bump:*


----------



## BlipBlip!! (Jul 6, 2008)

:bong1: :aok: :fly: :headbang:


----------



## SativaWeed (Jul 6, 2008)

bump


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 7, 2008)

*bump!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 7, 2008)

:bump:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 7, 2008)

:bump:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 7, 2008)

buummmpp..bumpabump bump bump


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 7, 2008)

:bump:  :bump:


----------



## BlipBlip!! (Jul 7, 2008)

Long day of work; and now for a nice fat :bong2:


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 7, 2008)

:bong1::bump:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 7, 2008)

:bong:  buuump


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 8, 2008)

:bong1: i ment :bump:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 8, 2008)

:ccc:  That's  blitzed bump right here...


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 8, 2008)

Man Bumb it man!!!!!!!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jul 8, 2008)

slight tiny bump


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 8, 2008)

:bong1: :bump: :bong1: :bump: :bong1: :bump: :bong1: :bump: :bong1: :bump:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jul 8, 2008)

:48:


----------



## Bella420 (Jul 9, 2008)

:bump::bump::bump:


----------



## karmacat (Jul 9, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## Buju (Jul 9, 2008)

BOOM chacalaca!


----------



## Pnw-cronic (Oct 19, 2008)

:bump: :bump: :bump: :bump: :hubba:


----------



## FourTwenty (Oct 19, 2008)

:bump:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## msge (Oct 19, 2008)

good morning bump


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 19, 2008)

:ccc: :stoned:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 19, 2008)

:bump: :bump: :bump: 

ohh, yes nice start


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 4, 2008)

bump:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 4, 2008)

bumpity bump bump!


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## GMCORP (Dec 4, 2008)

mmm-hmm :joint4:


----------



## Waspfire (Dec 4, 2008)

:2940th_rasta:

Bump


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## Alistair (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm at it again.


----------



## RaoulDuke (Dec 5, 2008)

Just smoked some hash oil, and I'm fried :stoned:...  Thanks TBG!


----------



## 84VW (Dec 5, 2008)

this is going to be the longest thread in the history of this forum


----------



## Growdude (Dec 5, 2008)

I dont want to have to post in this thread every time I log on.


----------



## Thorn (Dec 5, 2008)

Haha this is ingenious 

I'm high weeee


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 5, 2008)

Me too.


----------



## mrspliffy (Dec 5, 2008)

Mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## killa kev. (Dec 5, 2008)

Owowowoowo

Bump Bump Bump It Up!


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 7, 2013)

:bump:

:bong:

:bump:


----------



## TokeyMcWeedy (May 7, 2013)

:vap_smiley:


----------



## Grower13 (May 7, 2013)

blueberry/ak    yummy high


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 7, 2013)

Some kind of Kush variant medbud that I got from my reggae dispensary yesterday.  (The wait room always has boss reggae playing, including some old-school skinhead reggae.)  I have already forgotten the strain name, but it is 10 per gram bud that smokes like 20 per gram bud.  :joint:


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 7, 2013)

Double :bump: fresh vape... Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh........


:bump:


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 7, 2013)

And :ciao: yyz!


Buy it all girl! Lol


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 7, 2013)

Piped some  Now weres me axe?

BWD


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 13, 2013)

:bump::stoned::bump:


----------



## sawhse (May 13, 2013)

:bump: :bump: whoooohooooooooo haven't smoked for two months until my jack the ripper was cured.  Here is to growing my own!!!!!! :holysheep:  I am ripped.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 13, 2013)

Again, I have fergotten this strain's name (I got both Sweet OG and Larry OG) but it has a rush like a Saturn V rocket.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 14, 2013)

:bump::bong::bump:


----------



## Melvan (May 15, 2013)

T.O.A. I bet you bump this thread 100x a day


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 15, 2013)

YippppppppppppEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE 

BWD


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 15, 2013)

After all that caffeine-fuelled supply-chasing earlier today, damn right I am stoned.  :bong:


----------



## siccmade719 (May 15, 2013)

hella bummp just tried a test piece of bubble gum thats about to get her 2 week flush, yeah!!!!


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 15, 2013)

YipppppppppppppppYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY



BWD


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 16, 2013)

:bump: I'd :bump: this thread everytime I was stoned but I think we would run outta bandwidth :bong:  :bump:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 16, 2013)

Lol

Bwd


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 16, 2013)

Mega wake n bake :bong: :bump:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 16, 2013)

(stuff stuff)

(flick)

(inhale)

(bubble bubble bubble)

(WHOOSH)

(poof)

Ahhhhhhh.

After yet another fruitless shirt hunt, I definitely need this body stone.  All my limbs are about to fall off.


----------



## Rosebud (May 16, 2013)

Guess what???? I am loaded or almost loaded or continueing to be loaded or something. BUT, I am glad I have friends to share this bad head with.
Shirt hunt? Y


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 16, 2013)

The local bodega wants me to print some uniform polo shirts with their logo.  The exhausting part is trying to find a decently priced shirt in black.


----------



## Grower13 (May 16, 2013)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> The local bodega wants me to print some uniform polo shirts with their logo. The exhausting part is trying to find a decently priced shirt in black.


 
hxx p://www.cheapestees.com/hanesbeefyt.html?gclid=CJ6akab_m7cCFSho7AodDisAeg


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 16, 2013)

OK, Grower13 is officially da *MAN.*  Big green mojo.:guitar: :banana: :afroweed:  :headbang:

You cannot imagine the confused Googling and wild-goose-chasing I have been doing during the last few weeks, primarily because I have bought very few polo/tennis shirts that aren't maufactured by Fred Perry and ergo had no idea what the pricing would be.  These prices are better than in any of the stores.  :woohoo:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 17, 2013)

Phew.  I musta been some kind of stoned yesterday.  I ended a sentence with a preposition :doh: .


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2013)

:ciao:


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 30, 2013)

:stoned: to the bone!


:bump:


----------



## dirtyolsouth (May 31, 2013)

:bong2::lama::beatnik:


:joint:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 31, 2013)

:hubba:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 31, 2013)

> (stuff stuff)
> 
> (flick)
> 
> ...




lol!!!!!! I don't know why, but I found this quite comical and ran this through my head a few times. :aok: 


I must be blazed :confused2: ...


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 31, 2013)

EllisD said:
			
		

> lol!!!!!! I don't know why, but I found this quite comical and ran this through my head a few times. :aok:
> 
> 
> I must be blazed :confused2: ...


Tis the result of being unable to attach a sound file.  :vap_bong__emoticon:

Had I been smoking tobacco it would have been six pages of a phlegm-laden coughing fit.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 1, 2013)

:icon_smile:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 1, 2013)

:bump: :bump: :bump: :bump:


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 1, 2013)

blueberry ak


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jun 6, 2013)

I dunno what strains are in this bomb _indica_ shake I just dug up, but it hits like a damn battleship.  :headbang:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 6, 2013)

:bump: :bong: :bump:


----------



## cubby (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Grower13 (Jun 22, 2013)

some lollypop...... some redrock...... some blueberry/ak....... stoned to the bone
:stoned:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 23, 2013)

:bong: :bump: :bong:


DABS!!!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 23, 2013)

:48: :bump:


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 23, 2013)

:48:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jun 24, 2013)

I am indulging in some *clobberin'* Mars OG from NHPG, one of my local Long ***** collectives that today was murdered by the DEA.  This buddage is like a herbal boot party.  :chuck:   :headbang:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 24, 2013)

Hash.


----------



## sawhse (Jul 1, 2013)

Hell ya.....I have kept a strain of subs jack the ripper for three years now it still rips me up. Yahoo I am stoned.....


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 5, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

>


^^


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2013)

Satori


----------



## Backwards-Critter (Jul 6, 2013)

Bubble


----------



## sawhse (May 19, 2014)

:bump: we need to spark this up again. 

Blue dream.  :fly: 

:48:


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 24, 2014)

:bong:


----------



## sawhse (May 24, 2014)

:fly: yep


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (May 24, 2014)

:vap_smiley:YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA:vap_smiley:


----------



## Hackerman (May 24, 2014)

How many times a day can I bump this?

:rofl:


----------



## sawhse (May 24, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> How many times a day can I bump this?
> 
> :rofl:



All the time. Lol that's what its all about. time to roll one!!!!!! :fly:


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 24, 2014)

:bump: :bong: "ahhhhh" :bump:


----------



## pcduck (May 25, 2014)

:bong:


----------



## Grower13 (May 25, 2014)

hey duck....... where you be hinding?

:48:


----------



## sawhse (Aug 8, 2014)

Well yes I am very high finally!!!!!!!! :clap:


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 8, 2014)

:stoned: heyyo


----------



## lyfespan (Aug 8, 2014)

Just tested out my black domina second wave control B, omg that plant didn't smell or really look exciting when I took it down but wow, after just a week in cure, it really lifts my head, nice cerebral effects.definetly stoned after 2 bong hits


----------



## doggie_chow420 (Aug 8, 2014)

Happy friday!!!! Bump bump bump


----------



## 3rdiJedi (Aug 9, 2014)

¡Bump! Sour Diesel Nom nom nommmm ^____^


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 9, 2014)

Jack Herrer,,very buzzed. Bump Bump


----------



## Marsrover1 (Aug 13, 2014)

yea its a cross between sensamilian and California crab grass you play 18 holes and get trashed on it all in one day  Bumpdy bumpdy


----------



## MrCompletion (Sep 1, 2014)

MrCompletion was here.


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 1, 2014)

Bob Dole was here.

LMAO


----------



## MrCompletion (Sep 1, 2014)

MrCompletion is so stoned he's been threading around in circles and ended up back here. [emoji58]


----------



## pcduck (Sep 1, 2014)

:fly::bong::stoned:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 1, 2014)

:bong:


----------



## MrCompletion (Sep 5, 2014)

MrCompletion is so stoned he's been hopping around in circles and ended up back here. [emoji57]


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 6, 2014)

:stoned:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Sep 7, 2014)

i've been stoned for the last rew days,, desided to celebrate my b-day for a few days.  that Fruity Chronic is awesome,, threw my 8 inch bongice holder n percolator


----------



## lovbnstoned (Sep 7, 2014)

oops bump bump bump bump for the last few days  hahahahahahahahahaahah


----------



## pcduck (Sep 7, 2014)

:bump::bump::bump::bump::bump:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 7, 2014)

Put the hash on top and everything... *flick* *flick* 

Ahhhh... that stuff catches on fire and melts my eyeballs off of my face!


----------



## sawhse (Sep 8, 2014)

:fly: I have to be after that high school type playing by my pats. Ugg thank goodness its only the first game!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 8, 2014)

Damn wish I was.  . It's been over a month since I quit and I still jones for it and get really cranky.  I thought it would get easier but it hasn't.  

I need a job already so I can celebrate with a nice couple hits.  That's all it will take by then..lol.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 10, 2014)

:48:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 12, 2014)

:bump::bump: Midnight Kush....G-13 Labs 

View attachment IMG_20140912_083417_926.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 12, 2014)

Smoking some Sugar Black Rose this morning  Woo, it's my daughters b-day today too! Great day.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 12, 2014)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Smoking some Sugar Black Rose this morning  Woo, it's my daughters b-day today too! Great day.



Good looking nugs Dr.!

:bump:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Sep 12, 2014)

those nuggets look awesome


----------



## lovbnstoned (Sep 12, 2014)

well i'm stoned  Bump Bump


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Sep 12, 2014)

..


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 13, 2014)

Pc, bud looks good. Take a pic with flash so we can see all them goodie crystals next time he he he (insert raising eyebrow icon here)


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 23, 2016)

still high :clap::bong2:


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 23, 2016)

Good to see you all green again my friend. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 23, 2016)

:bump::bump::bump::bump::bump:


----------



## zem (Nov 23, 2016)

:bump::48:


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 24, 2016)

YEUP :bongin:


----------



## mrcane (Nov 24, 2016)

I High.......:48:


----------



## DirtyDiana (Nov 24, 2016)

Count me in...... a perpetual high!


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 25, 2016)

:bong2:


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 25, 2016)

Freaking stoners. :rofl:


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 26, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Freaking stoners. :rofl:



:yeahthat: Again


----------



## Keef (Nov 26, 2016)

Hello !- Hello is this thing on ?-- Mine's broke I think ? -- Where's my lighter ? -- I was gonna say something all deep and thoughtful-- probably something very, very smart !-- It was the best idea I ever had !--  but alas --I forgot !--


----------



## N.E.wguy (Nov 26, 2016)

always


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 27, 2016)

:bump:


----------



## mrcane (Nov 28, 2016)

O....ya....:48:....


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 28, 2016)

mrcane said:


> O....ya....:48:....


:yeahthat:


----------



## zem (Nov 28, 2016)

:joint4:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 28, 2016)

:bong:


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 29, 2016)

:bongin: I Just Cant Stop


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 30, 2016)

It Is 630 pm :clap::bump:


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 1, 2016)

:bump::48:


----------



## zem (Dec 1, 2016)

:48:


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 1, 2016)

:48: :48: :48:


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 2, 2016)

:bongin:


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 2, 2016)

At 515 pm All will be good :bong2:


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 2, 2016)

:bump:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Dec 3, 2016)

yeep


----------



## RubyRed (Dec 3, 2016)

:stoned:


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 3, 2016)

off To Get A pizza


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 3, 2016)

This Trainwreck is killer.


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 3, 2016)

I Love My Delta 9 :bong2:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Dec 5, 2016)

What a day :bong:


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 5, 2016)

What A Morning


----------



## zem (Dec 5, 2016)

Y griega here :48:


----------



## mrcane (Dec 5, 2016)

Good morning......:48:


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 5, 2016)

:bump::48:


----------



## zem (Dec 6, 2016)

:stoned: way too high


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 6, 2016)

Ummmmmmmm,Trainwreck,,,nice and smooth. :48:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Dec 7, 2016)

GSC pre rolled grams today  :48:


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 7, 2016)

:bump::bong2:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 7, 2016)

:bump::bump::bump::bump::bump:


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 9, 2016)

:bump::bongin:


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 10, 2016)

:bump::yay:


----------



## zem (Dec 11, 2016)

:bump: :48:


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 11, 2016)

Well It Is 2 PM :stoned:


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 24, 2016)

:bump::hubba:


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 24, 2016)

Yur funny bro. I bet you are ADHD. :smoke1:


----------



## Kraven (Dec 24, 2016)

Bump :aok:


----------



## countrytoker34 (Dec 24, 2016)

Bump

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 24, 2016)

:bump::48:


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 25, 2016)

:bump::bongin:


----------



## countrytoker34 (Dec 26, 2016)

Bump

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## zem (Dec 27, 2016)

:bump:


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 27, 2016)

:bump::dancing:


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 1, 2017)

:stoned:


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 6, 2017)

Am I The Only One?


----------



## zem (Jan 7, 2017)

:bump:


----------



## ston-loc (Jan 7, 2017)

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 7, 2017)

Working on this now....wake and bake people.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 7, 2017)

Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 7, 2017)

:bump::stoned:


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 7, 2017)

:stoned:


----------



## Moo (Jan 10, 2017)

First time I smoked in almost a week.... Relaxing.


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 11, 2017)

:bong2:


----------



## zem (Jan 13, 2017)

:high: :bump:


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 13, 2017)

:stoned::bongin: I Love Weekdays!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 21, 2017)

:fly::welcome::headbang::clap::headbang2::48:


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 21, 2017)

:bump::vap_smiley:


----------



## Vegas Kid (Jan 25, 2017)

The odds are perfectly normal


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 26, 2017)

:vap_smiley:


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 28, 2017)

:stoned:


----------



## WoodHippy (Jan 29, 2017)

I am. Yes I am


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 29, 2017)

:smoke1:


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 30, 2017)

:bong:


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 15, 2017)

:bump:


----------



## mrcane (Dec 16, 2017)

.......................:48:.......................


----------



## RubyRed (Dec 16, 2017)

:stoned:


----------



## St_Nick (Jan 14, 2018)

In my infinite wisdom this morning I decided to clean my glass pipe.  Of course it was because the thing was clogged and I wanted to use it. After cleaning I wanted to dry it so I sat it on top of a new, unopened, pack of coffee filters in the microwave.  4 minutes ought to be good.  Oh yeah. Good time to take out the dog. Guess what?  Them things wuz smouldering and smokin' like the devil.  A rocket scientist I ain't but I won't make that mistake again!  Yup, stoned!:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 14, 2018)

:rofl:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jan 19, 2018)

:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## ness (Mar 22, 2018)

:bump::48::bump:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 23, 2018)

to the bone......


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 23, 2022)

High


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 23, 2022)

What's up brah.


----------



## MechaniMan (Jul 23, 2022)

Pmub


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> What's up brah.


Brushing up on my expert thread trolling skills


----------

